# So you want to run a steam locomotive?



## Seaboard92 (Jul 30, 2021)

It is actually possible to run and fire a steam locomotive with one of your closest friends in western Poland in the small town of Wolsztyn (Wolstein) on two branch lines. A group of British preservationists have some how managed to convince PKP to allow western tourists to run and fire active steam locomotives on a secondary mainline. And that isn't the craziest part about it yet. You pull two to three coaches along with you on an active commuter train into the cities of Poznan (Posen) and Leszno (Lissa). Where you are picking up commuters at 11 intermediate stops (Leszno) or 17 intermediate stops (Poznan). 

They have three steam locomotives they are currently using two 2-6-2s (prairies) and a 2-8-2 (Mikado). The line is signaled with semaphores for most of its length. And what makes this even more interesting especially on the Poznan trips the last kilometers into Poznan Station are on the Berlin-Warsaw Main Line. 

Included in your 1,785 Pound Sterling rate is seven nights of accommodations at the shops, and breakfast each day. You get to run four round trips, and fire four round trips. 

Now that I have flight benefits I have already booked and confirmed dates in March for my best friend and I to go and run together. It'll be a ton of fun for the two of us. Personally I want to work mostly on the 2-8-2 because I am a large fan of Mikado types. My friend used to be a fireman back in the Southern Railway Steam Program so at least one of us has relevant experience with handling a 2-8-2. 

If you want more information about them here is the link. 



footplating holidays In Wolsztyn Poland for steam train footplating and driving experience


----------



## danasgoodstuff (Jul 30, 2021)

If I had known about this when my dad was still with us, I would've liked to buy it for him.


----------



## Cal (Jul 30, 2021)

This is awesome. 


This reminds me though, did you ever make a trip report thread for your ride on the Alaska railroad?


----------



## blueman271 (Jul 30, 2021)

Hand on the Throttle


Hand on the Throttle 2023 Reservations available by phone only (860-767-0103 x 0) starting January 10, 2023 A once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to learn about and actually operate a full size steam locomotive! Hand on the Throttle (HOTT) registrants receive home study materials covering railroad...



essexsteamtrain.com





There is also the option of doing this a little closer to home.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jul 30, 2021)

blueman271 said:


> Hand on the Throttle
> 
> 
> Hand on the Throttle 2023 Reservations available by phone only (860-767-0103 x 0) starting January 10, 2023 A once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to learn about and actually operate a full size steam locomotive! Hand on the Throttle (HOTT) registrants receive home study materials covering railroad...
> ...



The difference is that isn't a revenue commuter train that runs daily though. 



Cal said:


> This is awesome.
> 
> 
> This reminds me though, did you ever make a trip report thread for your ride on the Alaska railroad?



It's on my to do list


----------



## Alice (Jul 30, 2021)

Tourist trains in Ely NV and Portola CA both have steam lessons for tourists including operating a locomotive. I believe neither allows passengers. Also, sometimes the big steam festivals accept "donations" for a few minutes of a few hundred yards up-and-back operating the controls, money used to help restore whatever they are working on then.
Nevada Northern Railway -- National Historic Landmark
WPRM Home


----------



## blueman271 (Jul 30, 2021)

Seaboard92 said:


> The difference is that isn't a revenue commuter train that runs daily though.
> 
> 
> 
> It's on my to do list


Absolutely. But not everyone has the time or money to fly to Poland and spend a week running a commuter train.


----------

